# Help with Wiper/Striper setup for Ohio River



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm new to fishing the Ohio for Wipers/Stripers. I have several setups that have been successful in catching smaller Wipers (3-4lbs) but I'm looking into purchasing a setup for larger fish. I've spoken with several guys about their outfits and it seems that they generally have striper setups equipped with a 4000-6000 size reel and rods that range from 8'6" to 10'. I'm looking for advice as I generally fish as light as I can, but I understand that it's important to be able to muscle those fish in during swift currents. I've found a Shimano Stradic 8000 for sale at a really good price. Did some research on the reel and it's the same size as the 6000 the spool jut allows for more line. Do you guys think this is overkill? If not, what size rod would you recommend? If it matters I'm a fairly small guy. Also, to the few gentlemen who I met the other day (Andrew, Will, Louis, Paul) just wanna say thanks again for the feedback and advice. Tight lines and thanks in advance.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've caught some very large jack crevalle on my 4000 Stradic with no issues. Also some 3'-4' sharks. And a bunch of redfish and they will outfight any wiper/striper you'll ever tangle with. Heck, I've caught a number of bull reds with my 1000 Stradic but I wouldn't recommend it unless you can chase the fish. But, I can't see anything wrong with going to the bigger Stradics if you are comfortable with them. I'd go with a 7' medium-heavy rod with a fast tip.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, sounds like you visited Greenup. You got some info from some great guys!!I use Abu 6500 Rockets on Penn Prevail 10 ft rods. I have spinning reel on an old Shimano 8ft.The reel is an abu cardinal reel. it's held up to 12 lbers for me.It's what I use on "deck" always keep a light setup so you can catch whites,smallies and plenty of species of fish around the coffer dam and hanging smaller lures. Skipjacks asso. But's a good idea to keep an old clunker around for the jacks. Don't forget to grab some launchers. If you can get lead spoons, they work great for Hybrids and blue cats Long casting. Someone usually give you some as you would be fishing with some awesome friends. You might want to pick up some of the launcher floats. Great fishing to you and just ask for help. Every thing fro crappie jigs to wake baits. Loaded pencil poppers for some topwater.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for info guys!


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Daveo76 said:


> Well, sounds like you visited Greenup. You got some info from some great guys!!I use Abu 6500 Rockets on Penn Prevail 10 ft rods. I have spinning reel on an old Shimano 8ft.The reel is an abu cardinal reel. it's held up to 12 lbers for me.It's what I use on "deck" always keep a light setup so you can catch whites,smallies and plenty of species of fish around the coffer dam and hanging smaller lures. Skipjacks asso. But's a good idea to keep an old clunker around for the jacks. Don't forget to grab some launchers. If you can get lead spoons, they work great for Hybrids and blue cats Long casting. Someone usually give you some as you would be fishing with some awesome friends. You might want to pick up some of the launcher floats. Great fishing to you and just ask for help. Every thing fro crappie jigs to wake baits. Loaded pencil poppers for some topwater.


And yep, Green Up it was!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a good ride for you. Message one of us and we'll let ya know what's going on. Watch out for the monster Blues,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I hit reply by accident,,,,


----------

